
Cracking open the black box of automated machine learning - espeed
http://news.mit.edu/2019/atmseer-machine-learning-black-box-0531
======
anonu
I initially read the headline as "cracking down on the..." And I thought to
myself, finally, people are writing about the blind use of machine learning
and the scarcity of math and CS knowledge of the average user.

I suppose the actual headline is still a step in the right direction. People
need to understand why these things work or not .

~~~
1e-9
That was my first thought as well. In reality, this just allows a bit of
insight into the black box of AutoML. It won't provide much insight into the
ML black boxes that AutoML searches over. What is really needed are effective
ML algorithms that are more transparent and predictable to a wider class of
practitioners.

------
1e-9
Summary: Describes an interactive tool for monitoring and visualizing an
automated search for which of several machine learning algorithms might
perform best on a particular dataset.

------
ameyv
The tool seems really good for learning model. I am excited. But is it
available or open sourced?

I couldn't find it with simple google search?

~~~
Macuyiko
[https://github.com/HDI-Project/ATMSeer](https://github.com/HDI-
Project/ATMSeer)

------
flatfilefan
Hey Dawg, I’ve heard you like AutoML, so I developed a tool to manually tune
AutoML.

------
KKKKkkkk1
_Researchers from MIT and elsewhere have developed an interactive tool that,
for the first time, lets users see and control how automated machine-learning
systems work._

That's a really bad way to formulate this. If I were a researcher from
"elsewhere" I would feel that my MIT coauthors are dismissing my contribution
and are taking credit for my work.

~~~
whymauri
The news office writes the press release not the co-authors or research group,
but yeah it kinda sucks. They get a proper shout-out in the third paragraph.
Should have really just been written that way in the sub-headline and
introduction.

